# FS SUPER Rare PPI Amplifier



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I know many of you have heard of the elusive PPI A1200.2 that is really 1600 watts. There have been many imitators, but few originators.

Well friends, here it is.

Behold audio greatness!

This amp may or may not have been repaired at some point in its life. But, hey, stuff gets fixed all the time and just keeps going. You can't keep a good amp down!

As with many mysterious gems in life, there will quite certain be those that scoff at its presence. Those that cannot comprehend the majesty that is this amplifier. That is fine. Not everyone has the vision to pursue their wildest dreams. It takes a special person to seize such a unique opportunity such as ownership of this amplifier. I am sure this special person is here. 

I will list this amplifier at $12,000. But I am sure there will be many who, in a chance to grasp at amplifier immortality will offer more. So, shall we say $12,000 to be the ante? 

Life is short gentlemen, time to live your dreams!


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this a joke? (I hope) , since there was a whole big deal on here (Diyma - Which Im pretty sure you posted in) about an Ebay listing for the 1 of 5 rare PPI's which was listed I think for $700...


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

*I almost pissed my pants! This is one of the most ridiculous classified ads that I have ever seen. I hope this is a joke because if you're serious you may want to get a cat scan.*


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

JOey Knapp said:


> I know many of you have heard of the elusive PPI A1200.2 that is really 1600 watts. There have been many imitators, but few originators.
> 
> Well friends, here it is.
> 
> ...


Too damn low.
Should be $25K.
Get anything over $20k and I'll split it with you.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

I think he meant 12000... packs of Trident Layers!


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm sure at 12k, it comes packaged in the trunk of a nice beemer, delivered by a supermodel who will provide the buyer with angry oral relief


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

JOey Knapp said:


> I will list this amplifier at $12,000. But I am sure there will be many who, in a chance to grasp at amplifier immortality will offer more. So, shall we say $12,000 to be the ante?


OMG!!!

Lets hope that you stay a technician because you definitely are not a salesperson...especially since you basically said the amp has been serviced before...

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and hope you meant $1200...which is still crazy BTW ;-)


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

or a nice set of boobs,I like PPi always have,but for 12k(????),is this the same dude or are u a dude that knew a dude that has abro that has a cuzzn who had a uncle that has a girl wit nice bbs????????, if this is another rare 1 of 5 PPI,I have two,


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Blood, this is too rich for mine... 



Beaut though... !!


----------



## morning_wood (Nov 13, 2010)

WOW!... darn.. i think i have to sell my kidney and tell my girl to give you a lapdance for that price!! 

But nice amp!! GLWS!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW.. thats all I can say!


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

JOey Knapp said:


> Life is short gentlemen, time to live your dreams!


not in this lifetime!!:laugh:

must be smokin some really good ****!!

might need to put this in the hot deals section.....


























not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonflair (Dec 17, 2010)

has the warranty stickr been removed?


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

think its been brought up that this has been repaired.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

We need a "best of diyma" section!
Priceless!!


----------



## leorbolato (Apr 26, 2009)

If only there was the option "Send to Dumb Forum".


----------



## Jh8909 (Nov 17, 2009)

trades?

(i kid, i kid)


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Enjoying the humor,
Feeling terrible for the OP of the real thread..

ANT


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

It will never sell without pictures of boobies.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

bikerider said:


> It will never sell without pictures of boobies.



I think the OP is the boobie. Use your imagination...


----------



## TerryTee (Mar 11, 2008)

12k???!!!


----------



## chi7ong (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll take two,,, then you can take my car for the payment!!!!
now where should I install these bad boys
I guess I can mount them on my wall and open a audio museum, and charge 
$15 for admission and maybe in 10 years I can buy my car back

AWESOME RARE AMP!!!!!


----------



## j sexton (Sep 19, 2009)

I realize the economy is in the crapper and many of you may not be quite able to cough up 12,000 big ones right now, so I will graciously offer up my rare 5075dx with the rcm1000 remote crossover for the low price of 7500.00 act quick before I change my mind.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

and here I thought is was 2500F1


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice price, great seller here folks. I can't believe this is still for sale.....lol.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I tired sending payment but my cc declined the paypal transaction.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> Enjoying the humor,
> Feeling terrible for the OP of the real thread..
> 
> ANT


I'm good.
I also collect Assault rifles.
Did I mention I work for the Postal Service?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Why hasn't this thread been deleted yet? Ant, I'm surprised you posted here and didn't delete this.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bikerider said:


> It will never sell without pictures of boobies.


Ok, now it's a party.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank god you have a good sense of humor.












... and assault rifles.


----------



## treal512 (Jul 23, 2010)

douggiestyle said:


> I think he meant 12000... packs of Trident Layers!


Lmao!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Please put boobies away...


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

Assault rifles....in peoples republic of Cali......:laugh:

Now that was funny!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Last A1200 I sold for 300 bucks !! I better go hunt him down and get my other 11,700.00 he still owes me !


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

its_bacon12 said:


> Why hasn't this thread been deleted yet? Ant, I'm surprised you posted here and didn't delete this.


 
I think it is funny.
OP of other thread is joining in..
/justification

ANT


----------



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

JOey Knapp said:


> Behold audio greatness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, is that a Yacht, a Lambo, a Hooker or an Amp that you are selling? JK!!

Seriously though, truly an icon of majesty, verily a gem of wonder to behold is the 1600 watts of pure PPI power.. an experience I suppose may be likened to that of witnessing the birth of the Universe or returning from the tunnel of light in the ethereal realm and weaving tapestries of human flesh to properly illustrate the relevance scope and grandeur of the experience. 

All this in the hands of a Floridian, named JOey Knapp.. oh the scandal... Has he proven worthy?


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

pickup1 said:


> must be smokin some really good ****!!


^^ SERIOUSLY.

I need to get me some of that. 

GLWS. If I didn't know better, it would appear old-school PPI amps are a better store of value than gold......


----------

